# How do they think that is good photography?



## photogirl2002 (May 6, 2011)

Does it ever drive you nuts that after years of studying photography and photo editing (even though you weren't always perfect at it...ahem) you see people comment on crap photography and say "That's amazing! I want you to take photos of my kids!" What?! It's out of focus, dark, blurry, grainy and the vignetting is so cheesy and big it looks like a 12 year old "edited" it. 

But somehow it is amazing?! I work my butt off for hours on a photo, making it a piece of art rather than just a "picture" and it's "nice." Other photographers, around me, who are a.m.a.z.i.n.g and all anyone can say is "They're sooo expensive." Well, why do you think they are expensive?! They worked for it! They went to school, or if they didn't they worked hard to get this good. Aunt Mary just bought an SLR yesterday and is using Picnik!

Yup. I know. I sound like a whiner. And I am. But I needed to whine to people who had a little clue what I'm talking about. Going to suck it up now and move on. *sigh* Oh yes, and get over myself (before ya'll tell me to do that too! :blushing:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2011)

Ah, this old chicken nugget!


----------



## photogirl2002 (May 6, 2011)

Talked about too much, eh? Yeah....I figured. OK. Pulling up my big girl pants and moving on.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2011)

Oh yeah!

Almost weekly!

:lmao:

Welcome to the forum?


----------



## Derrel (May 6, 2011)

Yeah...the MWAC admiration society thread...yawwwwwwwwwwnnn...I'm tired.....see ya'll in the mornin'!


----------



## Mecal (May 6, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ah, this old chicken nugget!


 
This reminds me... I haven't had Wendy's in a long time.

Anyhow, yup, this gets posted a lot, although I usually see it in the form of "These newbies are stealing our jobs!"


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 6, 2011)

It's funny because in the photography community I see that "old-timers" seem to get offended when people try to break into the photography business.  Truth is that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so even if someone doesn't know what they are doing, they are still capable of creating what people consider good art.  

I think that someone with a consumer DSLR (or a p&s) for that matter, is capable of taking great pictures.  You either have it or you don't, and to knock people who are just starting out is wrong, you should help them along!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> It's funny because in the photography community I see that "old-timers" seem to get offended when people try to break into the photography business. Truth is that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so even if someone doesn't know what they are doing, they are still capable of creating what people consider good art.
> 
> I think that someone with a consumer DSLR (or a p&s) for that matter, is capable of taking great pictures. You either have it or you don't, and to knock people who are just starting out is wrong, you should help them along!


 
Darnnit! You took the bait!

Let the games begin!



> so even if someone doesn't know what they are doing, they are still capable of creating what people consider good art.


 


No!








> You either have it or you don't


Sooooooo many people think they have it, or will get it, or find it somewhere....

Truth is, beauty and quality are in the eye of the person holding the wallet.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 6, 2011)

One problem is that a lot of good photographers aren't good salespeople.  Retail photography is like a lot of other retail businesses.  If you're in the higher end you need to be prepared and willing to educate your customer.  If they don't know what quality is then it's up to you to teach them.  Not all of them are capable of being educated but a lot of them are.  If you're in person pull out your laptop and go to whatever hack's site they are talking about and show them what is wrong with their pictures while showing how yours are superior.  Don't be an ass about it, just show them what bad focused, poorly exposed shots that are over processed look like.  The average person doesn't notice raccoon eyes and bad shadows right off, they need to be trained to look for them.  Not that that is the only or biggest problem, it's just one I don't see talked about near as often as some others.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 6, 2011)

photogirl2002 said:


> <snip>I work my butt off for hours on a photo, making it a piece of art rather than just a "picture" and it's "nice.". <snip>:


Is that hours in post production / processing or in pre-planning / staging of the shoot? If you dedicate that much time to tweak a photo in post, then perhaps you're not as gifted as you might want to believe.


----------



## AUG19 (May 6, 2011)

Stop looking down. Look up. If these people have no standards, forget them. Maybe you're scared to approach the people who DO appreciate quality, who WILL pay handsomely for superlative product. Ready for that? If not why not? What's lacking? Scared of your own potential? Focussing on other people's crap can be a displacement activity instead of moving ahead with your own aims.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 6, 2011)




----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2011)

Flag on play!  AnthonyRyan... 10 yard penalty!



Fsck... Wendys sounds awesome.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... baconator.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2011)

*BACON!!!*


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 6, 2011)

What's wrong with out of focus, dark, blurry, grainy and the vignetting is so cheesy and big it looks like a 12 year old "edited" it?  Isn't this what is accepted as good these days?  Hey Photogirl you working as a full time professional?

I hope I don't get banned for asking these questions.


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> What's wrong with out of focus, dark, blurry, grainy and the vignetting is so cheesy and big it looks like a 12 year old "edited" it? Isn't this what is accepted as good these days? Hey Photogirl you working as a full time professional?
> 
> I hope I don't get banned for asking these questions.


 
Until the day I get banned, I think you're relatively safe.

Seriously... I don't know how I haven't gotten banned yet.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 6, 2011)

Guess you didn't push any of the wrong buttons yet


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Until the day I get banned, I think you're relatively safe.
> 
> Seriously... I don't know how I haven't gotten banned yet.



Do you have an "infractions" tab in your profile?

*sigh*


I do. 







:lmao:


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 6, 2011)

That's because you're a bully.  And you aren't getting my lunch money next week.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2011)

Why, I oughtta!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Until the day I get banned, I think you're relatively safe.
> ...




You do?  No way!  I don't!  I'm sad!!!  What does it say?  (it doesn't show it to me)

I have more views on my profile page than you do, btw. Nyeah nyeah.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2011)

Both were "Reason: Harassing, taunting, or other inflammatory posts" Duh!

You have more profile views, because you are on more ignore lists.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 6, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Both were "Reason: Harassing, taunting, or other inflammatory posts" Duh!



Are you sure that isn't your to do list.  :lmao:


----------



## Formatted (May 7, 2011)

Looks like I'm late to this party. Bugger..


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Both were "Reason: Harassing, taunting, or other inflammatory posts" Duh!
> 
> You have more profile views, because you are on more ignore lists.



That is exceptionally likely, and a badge I wear with pride.


----------



## photogirl2002 (May 9, 2011)

Mecal said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, this old chicken nugget!
> ...



Actually, I think McDonalds is better...oops...another debate.


----------



## photogirl2002 (May 9, 2011)

AnthonyRyanPhoto said:


> It's funny because in the photography community I see that "old-timers" seem to get offended when people try to break into the photography business.  Truth is that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so even if someone doesn't know what they are doing, they are still capable of creating what people consider good art.
> 
> I think that someone with a consumer DSLR (or a p&s) for that matter, is capable of taking great pictures.  You either have it or you don't, and to knock people who are just starting out is wrong, you should help them along!



I shouldn't respond and just let this go...but you can't help photos that look like they were taken with a disposable camera and were edited with Picnik, including all the writing and graphics that go with it. Not too mention why would I help them along? So they can take my business? Nah....don't think so.


----------



## photogirl2002 (May 9, 2011)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> photogirl2002 said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>I work my butt off for hours on a photo, making it a piece of art rather than just a "picture" and it's "nice.". <snip>:
> ...



It's hours total not on one photo, smart ass and I didn't say I was gifted -- that sounds like a pretty hokey way to describe something actually.


----------



## photogirl2002 (May 9, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> Stop looking down. Look up. If these people have no standards, forget them. Maybe you're scared to approach the people who DO appreciate quality, who WILL pay handsomely for superlative product. Ready for that? If not why not? What's lacking? Scared of your own potential? Focussing on other people's crap can be a displacement activity instead of moving ahead with your own aims.



Some great points here....Especially about the displacement activity... Thanks!:meh:


----------



## photogirl2002 (May 9, 2011)

photogirl2002 said:


> Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:
> 
> 
> > photogirl2002 said:
> ...



Much of the above comment was said in jest, but I do want you to know that you also made a good point, I didn't word it correctly in the OP. I don't spend that long on just one photo. Sorry for the misconception and thanks for pointing out what it could have meant had I meant it that way.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 9, 2011)

photogirl2002 said:


> Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:
> 
> 
> > photogirl2002 said:
> ...


 

I am talking about on here.  Not helping your direct competition.


----------



## Dusica (May 10, 2011)

I whine about that all the time. I just can't understand how I can't sell my best photos while some people go to their back yard, take a snap shot of an ugly, half-withered flower and they sell it without problem.


----------



## Stutterfly (May 23, 2011)

Dusica said:


> I whine about that all the time. I just can't understand how I can't sell my best photos while some people go to their back yard, take a snap shot of an ugly, half-withered flower and they sell it without problem.



Only if it's B&W, mostly out of focus and grain is added. 

'Arty' crap seems to be popular. 

I'm noticing more and more in my field (live music) that who cares how well framed, in focus and well lit your photo is...if you haven't got a kick-ass flare covering half the subject's face, you lose to the guy who does!


----------

